# Kein Internet bei einem 2. Monitor



## EliasHerrmann (30. März 2016)

Hallo Community,
ich habe einen Laptop und daran meinen Bildschirm angeschlossen. Jedoch ist es nicht mehr möglich, wenn der Monitor angeschlossen ist, sich mit dem Internet zu verbinden. 
Woran kann das liegen? Wenn ich den Bildschirm mit dem HDMI kabel trenne, dauert es ein paar Sekunden und mir wird wider voller Empfang angezeigt.

Klingt zwar extrem komisch, aber vielleicht liegt es daran XD!


----------



## theoturtle (30. März 2016)

ALso der Monitor verhindert den WLAN empfang ?

- LAN über Kabel verwenden
- Monitor weiter vom Gerät (WLAN Modul) weg stellen
- besseres, vernünftig abgeschirmtes Kabel verwenden
- Besseren WLAN - empfänger verwenden
- Monitor an anderes Stromnetz anschliessen
- anderen Monitor nehmen
- anderes Notebook nehmen
- aufgeben

so in der Reihenfolge etwa

Details zu der Hardware sind übrigens bei jedem Technischen Problem erwünscht.

Auch das genaue Problem ist zu beschreiben 
- wird der WLAN empfang gestört ?
- Ist der Adapter dann noch aktiviert (Gerätemanager)?
- Welche Massnahmen wurden bisher ergriffen um das Problem auzuschliessen / einzugrenzen?
- Tritt der Fehler auf sobald das Kabel im Notebook steckt oder erst wenn das Kabel auch mit dem Monitor verbindung hat?

all solche Sachen können einer Ferndiagnose hilfreich sein.

Grüße, Turtle


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. März 2016)

Evtl. ein Konstruktionsfehler innerhalb des Gerätes. 

Wir hatten das beim Kunden auch schon mal. Da hat sich Lenovo gedacht, man lege das Datenkabel der HDD (Flachband) direkt über die verlegten Antennenkabel die zur WLAN-Karte gingen. 

Resultat: 

Sobald die HDD unter Last stand (einfacher Kopiervorgang reicht) reißt das WLAN-Signal ab  

Haben dann das Antennenkabel anders verlegt im Notebook, was zum Glück recht einfach ging. Und das bei einem nagelneuen Notebook. 
War übrigens kein Einzelfall, gleiches Notebook für einen anderen Kunden bestellt, auch in diesem wurde hatte das Antennenkabel falsch verlegt. 


Evtl. liegt die WLAN-Karte einfach zu dicht am HDMI-Stecker. Sollte das wirklich reproduzierbar sein, würde ich das Notebook einschicken. (wenn kein anderes HDMI-Kabel helfen sollte)


----------



## EliasHerrmann (30. März 2016)

Also, an meinem Notebook liegt es nicht, es funktionierte einwandfrei an meinem TV und das Kabel steckt gerade auch. Außerdem, manchmal funktioniert das Internet auch, wenn der Monitor dran ist, aber manchmal steht da ich wäre verbunden (Volle Balken), aber Chrome meldet " Der DNS Server reagiert nicht Diagnose:sie sind offline"
Ach ja, mein WLAN Modul heißt Atheros AR5BWB222! und der Monitor U2515H! Brandneu!
Gerade eben ist es schon wieder eingestürzt. Auf einmal einen Balken und dann begrenzt. Jetzt klappt es komischer Weise wieder.


----------

